# E-mail notifications



## AndyRM (18 Apr 2013)

Turned these off in preferences, but I still seem to be getting them? Any thoughts on why this may be?


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2013)

What, specifically, are the emails notifications of? Replies to posts, PMs, watched threads?


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2013)

@AndyRM - just a quick double-check, but go to your preferences page and make sure you've unticked - *and receive email notifications of replies* underneath the automatic thread watching setting.

http://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences


----------



## AndyRM (20 Apr 2013)

Thanks for investigating Shaun.

The notifications are of replies to watched threads. I have unchecked this option in my preferences.


----------



## Shaun (22 Apr 2013)

Okay, well unselecting the option only stops new notifications - to delete your already watched threads emails you need to view 'all' and turn them off selectively.

Go to this page: http://www.cyclechat.net/watched/threads/all

Tick the threads you want to stop getting email notifications for - select *Disable email notification * in the drop-down (bottom left) - then click *Go* (repeat for further pages to stop emails for older watched threads.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2013)

Thanks for your help Shaun, much appreciated.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 May 2013)

Is there a 'select all' in the list of all watched threads? I just found I have 15 pages of them!


----------



## Shaun (3 May 2013)

victor said:


> Is there a 'select all' in the list of all watched threads? I just found I have 15 pages of them!


 
No, unfortunately not - but older threads tend to get far fewer responses so if you clear back three or four pages that should sort most of the alert 'noise'.


----------

